# feed the beast not working (minecraft)



## SpringWater

I downloaded the feed the beast launcher (it's a modpack for minecraft) and when I try to run the modpack it downloads the content, everything loads up and then nothing happens, minecraft doesn't turn on, how can I fix that


----------



## Darren

SpringWater said:


> I downloaded the feed the beast launcher (it's a modpack for minecraft) and when I try to run the modpack it downloads the content, everything loads up and then nothing happens, minecraft doesn't turn on, how can I fix that



You're much more likely to get help on a minecraft forum or one specific to this mod. Doubt anyone here will give you much help. Make sure you read the directions carefully when you do it. Did you delete your metafile in the jar (I think that's what it is called)?


----------



## Aastii

Does standard Minecraft work?

What OS are you running?

What exactly happens when "nothing happens"? Does the launcher close and that is it, does the Minecraft window open with a black screen, do you see the FTB logo?

Which FTB Modpack are you trying to load?

@Denther, You do not send people to the Intel forums, you do not send people to the EA forums, you do not send people to the Gigabyte forums, so please do not send people to the Minecraft forums or any other. We have a lot of experienced and knowledgeable people here who can and will help and if they do not know the answer will be able to point users in the direction of the answer


----------



## Darren

Aastii said:


> @Denther, You do not send people to the Intel forums, you do not send people to the EA forums, you do not send people to the Gigabyte forums, so please do not send people to the Minecraft forums or any other. We have a lot of experienced and knowledgeable people here who can and will help and if they do not know the answer will be able to point users in the direction of the answer



Excuse me for trying to help someone get their problem fixed in the quickest way possible. Is there any where in the rules where it says we can't direct people to other forums if it would offer them a better answer? Also your last line or so really gets me. " if they do not know the answer will be able to point users in the direction of the answer". What do you think I'm trying to do?


----------



## Aastii

Denther said:


> Excuse me for trying to help someone get their problem fixed in the quickest way possible. Is there any where in the rules where it says we can't direct people to other forums if it would offer them a better answer? Also your last line or so really gets me. " if they do not know the answer will be able to point users in the direction of the answer". What do you think I'm trying to do?



At the risk of steering this too far off course, what you are doing is the same as sending someone with a hardware question to [H] or OCN. They may be able to get an answer, there, they may be able to get THE answer there, but they will get it here too. By all means, post a link to another forum thread with the answer there if it is THE answer, but by telling people to go to another forum you are doing two things:

1. Taking that person away from CF.  Their contribution, at least for that thread, are now gone, reducing the popularity of the forum

2. Reducing the amount of information we have here. A lot of the traffic we get here is from google searches for specific topics where we have provided the answer. What happens when every thread is "ask here" instead of "the answer is right here"? The forums die. We have people leaving the forums all of the time, through real life commitments or a lack of interest, not everyone lasts forever, so to keep the forums alive in the first place, we need traffic.


I had problems with the FTB client when I was setting it up on my server which I fixed. I may have the answer with a little more information, somebody else here may do. He will not get "a better answer", he will get the same answer but elsewhere.

As for that last line, you aren't pointing him to the answer. Pointing to an established thread or article, that is pointing someone to the answer, all you did with your post was help to divert traffic away from CF, which yes, we object to


----------



## SpringWater

Okay... anyways.. when I try to launch it it loads up some files, downloads updates and then all I can see is the menu window (for the launcher not the minecraft menu) and that's it minecraft does not open. And yes regular minecraft works, tekkit works, technic works, and this is the only modpack that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Aastii

What OS are you on?


----------



## SpringWater

Windows 8 pro 64 bit (the rest of the specs are in my signature)


----------



## NyxCharon

try running the modpack from a command prompt. If there are errors for some reason, it should hopefully output to the prompt so we can better understand the problems.


----------



## SpringWater

Surprisingly I don't see any errors, it stops at 
mc = class net.minecraft.client.Minecraft, then nothing happens, except it seems like the launcher menu freezes, but the command prompt doesn't.


----------



## Maskeno

Hey there, was just surfing the web for this same problem and when I finally figured it out, it seemed so frustrating I figured I'd make an account to share the solution.

Go to settings and toggle force update, then launch, let it do it's thing and voila! 

This seems to have happened because of a file wipe or something, I'd had to do a system restore. I'd also had to ensure that I had the correct and current version of java. 

Hope this helps!


----------

